# Rolling workbench plans?



## thinkxingu (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello All,
     I've got a few different benches in my garage, but none that roll.  So, I've got an 8' wall open that I'm gonna make a 6' rolling bench for that I could scoot around if I need to.

Anyone got plans?  Or suggestions?

Thanks!

S


----------



## dave11 (Aug 8, 2010)

I built the very thing, and I'm glad I put in on casters, for sure. I also put in a tool well, a standard Wilton vise, and a pipe vise. I built it from standard 2x4's, plywood, and lag screws. I built it without plans but had it turn out pretty well. I'd have to clean it off to take a worthwhile picture though. 

Make sure you get the biggest, meatiest LOCKING casters you can afford, for all four wheels. Minimum 3 inch caster, but 4 inch would be better, unless it's always going to be light duty. Make sure you design the casters to be close to the edges, so you can get your foot at them easily.


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 8, 2010)

If your shop includes a compressor, plumb an air line to the bench and make the castors raise and lower by air pressure.  Forget about locking castors.  They are a PITA to have to go to all 4 corners to lock and and they can still swivel while locked so the bench can and will still move.  Better to have retracting castors.


----------



## Dune (Aug 8, 2010)

Also, go with all swivel castors, not two swil and two fixed. You will thank me later.


----------



## dave11 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quality locking casters do not move once they are locked. I've put several hundred pounds of torque on my bench, horizontally, replacing Pittman arms and the like, and the bench has never budged. The limiting factor becomes the weight of the bench, if it is too light, the whole bench will slide, but not because the casters are moving. But you'd have the same trouble with a standard bench if it weren't bolted down.


----------



## semipro (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm working on one of these myself now. My table saw sits on rails on the left side.  I can adjust it back and forth sideways.  I have a stand that I can move up and down on the right side for use with various tools (miter saw, planer, jointer etc.).  The center section contains a built in shop vac for dust collection.   Exhaust air leaving the shop vac is filtered before being returned to the shop.  The center section top can be changed out to provide a router table and downdraft dust collection through pegboard for sanding.  All work surfaces are the same height for handling larger pieces.  

A nifty control (yellow box on back) turns on the shop vac when the tools are turned on with a delay to prevent circuit overloading.  The base is made from angle iron with fixed poly casters on one end and swivel ones on the other.  There are jacks on either end that when dropped keep the thing from moving.  I found those online at Surplus Center.  I've found locking casters to be a pain.  

I only started using it this weekend and am thrilled to be able to push it outside, plug it in, do some work and then push it back in again.  I plan to mount a light on it also.  Storage areas under each end are open for now but I have plans for those.

Edit: oh yeah, I have switched outlets built into the front and rear for control of plugged-in tools and one outlet inside for router control.


----------



## thinkxingu (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions!  Most of these are more advanced than what I need as I have three other benches, dedicated outlets all around the shop, and three air locations.  I'm looking to build more of a simple work surface on wheels.  My concern is more about size, construction, and durability.

Always looking for more info!

S


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 9, 2010)

dave11 said:
			
		

> Quality locking casters do not move once they are locked...


The only casters I've seen that don't swivel when locked are in hospitals and on some scaffolds.  I always take care to point each caster in a different direction before locking them to keem them from swivelling.  Retracting casters or a hovercraft style blower is the way to go.  Beats running around to each corner to lock them.


----------



## rustynut (Aug 9, 2010)

thinks.....
  Two of my benchs are on wheels. Both are about 6 ft long.
Both are on heavy 6 inch wheels. One is metal frame with wood top and 1 lower shelf.
The other is all steel for welding table with 2 shelves.  Both have vices.
Wheels on the vice end are fixed direction with full swivel on the other end.
This allows for you to put alot of pressure on the vice with out too much movement.
Only problem is that none of the wheels lock. Flea market bargans on the wheels kept
the expense down as they can be a bit pricey. There have been a few times that i have
had to block the wheels but for the most part it has not been much of a problem.
The portability of these tables is great and it seems that i'm using them outside 
nearly as much as inside, weather permitting.
enjoy
rustynut


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 9, 2010)

I have 3 4x8' melamine surfaced cutting tables in my workroom, and I'm about to add 2 more to the mix (I am a seamstress).  I agree completely with the two swivel and two total locking casters for your bench.  And be sure to select the proper size caster and the proper surface for the wheels, the surface the wheels are on makes a big difference in the surface you should select... I bought mine through an outfit called, Caster City, in Nevada.  Their site it fabulous, full of information, suggestions, and the staff is knowledgeable about the products they handle.  Big thumbs up from this customer.  

Granted, my needs in a workbench are not nearly as heavy duty as your's will be, but mobility is key for me in my workspace.  I am easily able to move and manoeuvre the tables with one hand even when they're piled with work.  And I'm thinking of adding a couple of heavy duty handles to the frame work so I have something easy to grip when I want to move them around.  Selecting the proper size and weight bearing ability is what allows easy manoeuvrability.  The husband is envious of how easily my tables roll, so the next order we place will include some casters for his workbench, too.


----------



## semipro (Aug 9, 2010)

This issue of Shop Notes had some pretty good plans.  

http://www.woodsmithstore.com/w0931.html

here too: http://www.woodstore.net/is15oc20.html


----------



## gpcollen1 (Aug 9, 2010)

I built mine out of some left over 4x4 and 2x4 with a pretty basic design.  I only used 2 casters on one end and none on the other.  I figured I wouldn't be moving it with a bunch of junk on it and I was right - works just fine.  My casters lock and work just fine.  I pull this out to the edge of the garage sometimes to use when i am working on my car.  I don't even lock the casters sometimes b/c the fixed end keeps the table in place pretty well.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 10, 2010)

I've got 5 of these in my shop. Chop saw mounted to one. Vise another. Toolbox on another.And a couple just for portable work benches. Have an extra for sale if anyones interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...97754186&viewitem;=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT

Lots of new casters too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230502782452&viewitem;=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

